# Premium Choice Insurance



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Is this a stay well clear... £100 cheaper than the nearest for the gf...


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

I've just purchased insurance with these, so far so good..


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

my mums with them , how do you know if they are any good until you need to claim but??


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

They are an agent by the looks of things, so the quality of claims ultimately depends on the insurer they place you with. Admin fees are on the high side http://www.premiumchoice.co.uk/terms-of-business a simple adjustment with no change in the insurer's premium could see you with an £85 fee.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Interesting. Admiral are £673 with her mum on the policy and Premium choice are around £550 with just her.

Does it make a difference if her mum is named on this and also named on another car - her mum does borrow the car on occasion as her own policy allows insurance.

Is it worth going with admiral instead for piece of mind


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Bear in mind that if her mum is driving under the "driving other cars" extension of her own policy, cover will only be tpo when she is driving your gf's car.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Bear in mind that if her mum is driving under the "driving other cars" extension of her own policy, cover will only be tpo when she is driving your gf's car.


Yeah, I think we will end up admiral with her mum as a named driver. It seems the logical option. It allows her mum the freedom to drive it when required and it's fully comp.

Just the premium choice vs admiral argument now. I'm advocating admiral for the extra £15 a month as it includes legal cover apparently.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

What a palava today. She was named driver previously with direct line and some fud reversed in to her, they put it as a fault claim against her....

So when we phoned admiral that came on the computer and they quoted £860!! Few calls to direct line later and sorted it. Insured with admiral for £620. MUCH happier with them for the extra £70 than the premium choice one... just in case.


----------

